# Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

					Der Bundesverband des Spielwaren-Einzelhandels e.V. hat Maxis' Sim City mit dem Gütesiegel "pädagogisch wertvoll" ausgezeichnet. Das Spiel ist nach Auffassung der Juroren eine "realitätsnahe Darstellung von Stadtentwicklung, wirtschaftlichem Handeln, Ressourcen- sowie Zeitmanagement". 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*



> Das Spiel ist nach Auffassung der Juroren eine "realitätsnahe  Darstellung von Stadtentwicklung, wirtschaftlichem Handeln, Ressourcen-  sowie Zeitmanagement".


Klar aus der Sicht der *E*vil*A*lliance


----------



## keinnick (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Gibt's mittlerweile größere Maps? Falls ja würde ich es mal wieder installieren weil ganz schlecht war es nicht.


----------



## kone1k1 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Außer das nichtmal die hälft so simuliert wird wie es eigentlich sollte....


----------



## Kotor (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

find ich wie 

das hier 

Pink Floyd-Another Brick In The Wall [HQ] - YouTube 

und das hier 

Minopolis - Die Stadt der Kinder


----------



## Rizoma (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*



> Das Spiel ist nach Auffassung der Juroren eine "realitätsnahe   Darstellung von Stadtentwicklung, wirtschaftlichem Handeln, Ressourcen-   sowie Zeitmanagement".



Was haben die Geraucht  das will ich auch


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

OMFG, das echt ne facepalm wert. Da hat sich der Der Bundesverband des Spielwaren-Einzelhandels aber mal richtig lächerlich gemacht, realistische Städteentwicklung und Simulation? Haben die ein anderes Sim City als der Endverbraucher bekommen?


----------



## Floletni (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Vielleicht haben die ein gemoddetes SC4 bekommen.


----------



## BikeRider (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*



> Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll


 Klar - Zusammen mit den Teletubbies


----------



## Nuallan (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Offiziell: Die Pädagogen-Jury vom Bundesverband des Spielwaren-Einzelhandels e.V ist unfähig.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

SimCity ist in der Tat pädagogisch wertvoll, es lehrt kleine und grosse Kinder, dass sie niemals bei EA arbeiten wollen, und Spiele dieser Firma zunächst nach vertraunswerten Reviews durchgefilzt werden sollten vor dem Kauf.


----------



## Research (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Leehrt es doch:

Man kann ein nicht funktionierendes Produkt, das vorher "unabhängig" für sehr gut und funktionierend von der "Fachrresse" gelobt wurde, für viel Geld an sehr viele Menschen verkaufen, ohne Verluste zu machen da hierfür Verbraucherrechte wie Rücknahme nicht funktionierender Ware, nicht vom Gesetzgeber gewollt sind. Dazu ein Gängelungspaket für Diejenigen die es nicht als China-Edition geholt haben. Und sogar mit beschnittenem Funktionsumfang, den man für viel Geld nachkaufen muss.

Anschließend lässt man sich für die Nachbesserung und eine nicht wirtschaftlich beeinträchtigenden, Ausrede-Entschädigung abfertigen und feiert die Firma dafür noch als "Größter Kundenfreund aller Zeiten".

Und dass das nächte Produkt genau so verkauft werden kann. Mit Vorbestellern und Medialer Huldigungssklaven.


----------



## Driftking007 (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Das einzigst wertvolle ist die Agentensimulation ... wenn sie funktionieren würde. Mit Städte bauen hat das aber rein gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*



> Erzieherisch wertvoll für andere Publisher war sicher auch der Start der Städtebausimulation. Nun weiß man, wie man es nicht macht.


Hihi, I like ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

So realistisch, dass der Bürgermeister einer Stadt auch erst nen Addon kaufen muss um die Stauprobleme zu lösen und dazu gratis nen Heißluftballon bekommt? 

Na dann ist mir alles klar


----------



## Lexx (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

In den "68ern" kackte man auch auf den Tisch des Rektors und meinte:
DAS ist Kunst.


----------



## bofferbrauer (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> So realistisch, dass der Bürgermeister einer Stadt auch erst nen Addon kaufen muss um die Stauprobleme zu lösen und dazu gratis nen Heißluftballon bekommt?
> 
> Na dann ist mir alles klar


 
[IRONIE]
Alles sehr realistisch. Und mit Heißluftballons gibt es auch keine lästige Parkplatzsuche mehr  Nur leider versperren die einem die Aussicht, wenn die zu tausenden herumschwirren 

Einzige was ich nicht verstehe: Städtesimulation? Ich dachte, es sei ein Dorfplaner 
[/IRONIE]


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Da hatten die die Messlatte wohl nicht sehr hoch angelegt ( so im Bereich des Fußknöchels ). Wer es sich kauft sollte ja mittlerweile wissen worauf man sich einläßt


----------



## Shiny49 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*



> Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll


Natürlich ist es pädogisch Wertvoll. Schleichwerbung ( kann man das überhaupt noch so nennen ?! ) von Marken wirkt unterbewusst in die Psyche. Auch von Kindern, welche sich wohl noch am einfachsten von EA täuschen lassen.


----------



## mds51 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Sind das solche Leute, die auch in der USK sitzen?

Dann kann ich mir den Rest denken...


----------



## MG42 (20. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Irgendwie find ich Artikel von PCGH wo oberhalb der Überschrift Reklame steht und diesen Artikel mit so einem brainf... Inhalt abhandelt gewagt.

Grade diese Aussage





> Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll(...)


....
Es gibt nur eine Meinung und die Muss geglaubt werden, denn wozu werden diese Hirnwaschgremien denn geschmiert?


----------



## 1000Foxi (20. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*

Woahahhaha 
Sim City und realistisch?
Hahahahaha 
Zu geil


----------



## Teutonnen (20. August 2013)

*AW: Offiziell: Sim City ist pädagogisch wertvoll*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HIWHMb3JxmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

